# Gauging interest in CD / DAC combo



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I have way too much gear in storage and I'm thinning the heard down to 4 rigs in my house. The main rig in the living room, a small rig in the bedroom, the vintage garage rig and a rig I use in the basement to roll all kinds of different gear in and out to just play with different combo's of SS and tube mixes.

Since home gear really doesn't draw too much attention in the FS section I thought I'd see if there would be any interest for this combo (possibly seperate) in the Home Audio section. The combo is an Acurus ACD11 CDP coupled to a MSB Link III DAC. The Acurus is a great stand alone CDP with analog and didital outputs and has performed flawlessly since I auquired it many moons ago. Very neutral yet detailed piece of gear that has never been molested and comes with the remote and owner's manual. The MSB on the other hand has been molested. I upgraded the op amps and added the upsampling board ($385 upgrade) to bring it to Full Nelson status. It has coax, optical AND analog inputs on the rear with a single set of analog outputs. All inputs are auto switching depending on what input is turned on sending a signal to the DAC. It also comes with an outboard power supplky that isn't the run of the mill wall wart. The power supply accepts an IEC power cord with a DIN connection to the DAC itself.

I was thinking of around $475 for the combo. What are your thoughts. I always have my old stand-by Audiogon.

Chuck


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

Damn fine deal!

If I did not recently replace my Blue Ray player, old but very good DVD, SACD, etc players with an OPPO SE would buy these in a heartbeat. 

Rick


----------

